# 11 gallon nano



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

So after buying a small nano tank off frank (revabuda)And giving it to my brother I set out to find a new one, I had bought anthor 15 gallon awhile ago for 100$ like the one I have now, but my dad took that one off me  so now I finally got my own, and even filled it with water so noone could take it lol.


















It was a very good deal, unlike the one I gave my dad, this has a canister filter basically built in, water comes in goes down a chute (seller made) they has 3 compartment it goes threw, I stuck a bag of charcoal, a bag of algon water clarifier and some ehiem small balls and ceramic rolls, then goes into the pump and shot out threw a powerhead, the seller also included a nano power head, so that's going in my 70g.

So the reason I put this in inverts was because this is gonna be all nice top of the line shrimp from all over. I wanna get the blue bolts breeding one day in there  I started by fillin it with 10 gallons of ro and 2 gallons of water from my 70 gallon and put a old filter in the tank to get bacteria growing.

Just a couple things in debating now

Substrate - I've had great success with netlea brown soil, so I'm using that, only thing is I have about a bag worth that has been sitting on my deck for 2 months, so I need to clean it, noone discussed microwaving your soil, I think this is my only option as my stove broke a couple weeks back and the part is on order. Any opinions on this?

Plants - actually more moss, what kind of moss is best for shrimp? I notice they love running around in java moss, but I find that they don't eat it or graze it. I am maybe thinking to have my substrate then putting little peices of moss along the ground to grow out, and it would leave more bio matter on the substrate for babies to get at.

Lighting - I never liked company floresents I'm debating about changing it to t5 as the bulbs already need changing I hate how expencive these around there 20" long I belive I'm looking for one 6500k and one 10000k
It has comes with 2 3 watt blue led nightlights that light the tank up at night

Over all a great buy for what I paid (200$)

Feel free to post any suggestion you may have =)


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Andrew that looks great! It's hilarious how everyone stole each of those tanks off you!

I can't wait to see you set her up!

Cheers!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice tank you have there. Go simple would be my suggestion. You should spend more time watching the shrimps not maintenance.

Not sure how hard to mod would be, I got two 16g that came with stock and I modified it to take regular CFL and can't be happier. It uses less power and has more light, enough for moss growth.


----------

